# Considering studying in Belgium or the Netherlands



## learnedseeker (Mar 6, 2016)

I am an American looking to study and hopefully become a resident of Europe.

I am considering Germany, France, Belgium, and The Netherlands.

From a students standpoint, they all seem to be reasonably inexpensive, but that's just going off of what I've read online. 

What reasons would you give me so I pick Belgium or the Netherlands over the others? I have my own reasons but I want your opinions.

How expensive is it? How hard is it to become a citizen? Do I have to take a language test? How is the job market there? Can someone navigate the country with just english?
Get a job with just english?


----------

